# Hooked another 1



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Met a guy today for the 1st time at the range - met him on Glocktalk. He fired 85 rounds thru my P99. Now, he wants one too. What's funny is that he bought a Beretta 92 just 2 weeks or so ago. Now he wants to sell it to pay for a P99. He said it shoots like a 1911.

I'll tell ya - many guys online fault me when I make positive comments about the P99 - and they use the "it's no 1911" argument. But, I suspect that most of those people have never tried the gun. 

I don't see the point in buying another 1911 after I've found this gun   :mrgreen: 

So, I made another convert


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

To each his own.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

I know excatly how you feel Shipwreck!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the guy bought one today 

I found a used 2006 model nearby (posted on The High Road), and was tempted to buy it myself for $375! But, I decided I wanna use my saved money towards a PS90. And, I already have 2 P99s and a SW99. So, I told him about the gun Sat.

Another convert 

U guys w/o one don't know what U are missing!


----------



## rection47 (Sep 11, 2006)

There is an interesting threat on THR about the 5.7 x 28 round, not sure if you seen it yet but take a look, heated debate about it thats for sure -.-


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I know one thing . If I had the bucks I would get one just to make Old Ship happy. I really would like to get one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rection47 said:


> There is an interesting threat on THR about the 5.7 x 28 round, not sure if you seen it yet but take a look, heated debate about it thats for sure -.-


I have seen that thread. But what does that have to do with the P99 ? :mrgreen:


----------



## rection47 (Sep 11, 2006)

> I decided I wanna use my saved money towards a PS90


Isn't the ps90 the civ. version of the p90?

Maybe im mistaken.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, I see where U are going - sorry... My mind was still on the P99 when I responded - But yes, I see I mentioned the PS90 - Yes, it is the civilian version...

If I could just get the last bit of money, the PS90 will be mine :smt067 :smt067 :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## rection47 (Sep 11, 2006)

Let me know how it shoots after you get one .


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

As soon as I can sell my damn telescope, it will be mine


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Shoot what you like and like what you shoot.. If the P99 fits your style over other types then that's the gun for you..

And I'm with you Ship. 1911's are a great design and fine handgun, but they just don't do it for me.

JMO

W


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

*For Shipwreck...*

Shipwreck, I had to mention this for you; thought you'd get all excited over it! :mrgreen:

So I'm sitting at the computer last night looking around for potential guns. The P99 has been on my mind lately, but I've been keeping it lower on the list because there are a couple others that I want to buy first.

Anyway, I had the Walther website up and had the P99C picture up when my wife walks in. Now, my wife has _said_ she'd like to learn to shoot, but has never really shown a huge interest in guns or anything, and definitely never thinks any of them really look "cool." Well, she saw that P99c on the screen and said, "Wow! That's cool! What is that?! I like that!"

My initial thought was... :smt108 "Who are you and what have you done with my wife??" But she did seem to like the gun, and I told her I'd handled one before and it seemed nice. I asked her if she'd like to have one and she said, "Yeah!" *SO* we may actually own one here in the future! Sorry, just HAD to tell ya! :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Haha, that's good 

I like the fullsize one because its more fun at the range. But for a carry gun, I love the compact P99. I shoot it better than I did a Glock 26, and better than my USP compact. 

The A/S compact is hard to find, but they are being imported. Chances are, U will have to get your dealer to order one for U, or maybe find one on the internet.


----------



## rection47 (Sep 11, 2006)

Haha, king thats a good story , should buy me one to


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

ShipWreck,

I'm new to this forum, but recognize you from several others, waltherforum and ar15...

I'm still waiting to get my P99, and reading all these different stories is making the wait THAT much harder...

Ever since i was first interested in handguns, i had known the walther name... namely from Medal of Honor, PSX

but then began looking into getting one, and stumbled across the P99, and it looked alot more comfortable than my previous interest... the USP

So a while back i went to the range and rented a P99 in 9MM platform... and had a blast, it's very easy to get used to and lighter than i anticipated...
after firing 49 rds through it, my mother's friend urged me to try her Cobra .380... 

that little sucker was half the size and about twice the weight, carried only 5+1 rds, and (when compared to the P99) was really uncomfortable... i couldn't wait to pick up the P99 again...lol!!! 

I should be walking my P99 through my front door in about 2 weeks... i'm still so excited it's hard for me to sit still.... HAHA!
I'm thinking about running back to the range to try out a few other models and platforms, 1911, USP, .40 and .45 just to see what i'm not missing out on...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, welcome to the forum. Glad U found a gun U like. I've been into handguns since I bought my 1st one in 1993. Took me until last year to discover the P99. Actually, I hate James Bond, so when the P99 showed up in the movies, I purposely ignored it all these years.

My local shop had one to rent, and I rented it 3 times (1st time, I wasn't too sure what to make of the mag release). After the 3rd time, I knew I had to get one 

Now, with 3 of them, to me it is the perfect gun. I no longer see the point of buying 1911s. Not when I shoot the P99 better. And, it is so ergonomic. Wish I would have found it in the past. After last fall, they stopped importing the A/S model until late this Spring. Apparently, everyone kept demanding it. Luckily, I finally got ahold of a fullsize one after that. I almost missed getting my hands on 1 by "discovering" the gun so late.

Anyway, take a pic when ya get yours 

I hard chromed all of mine. I love the 2 tone look  - and noe more holster wear worry...


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Actually, I hate James Bond, so when the P99 showed up in the movies, I purposely ignored it all these years.
> 
> My local shop had one to rent, and I rented it 3 times (1st time, I wasn't too sure what to make of the mag release). After the 3rd time, I knew I had to get one
> 
> ...


James Bond... heh... yeah the first thing that i thought of how i came across walther was James Bond... but i thought about it... and really couldn't remember a walther being in the James Bond games...

but i (for some reason) distinctly remember a Walther being in the first Medal Of Honor on Playstation 1... so i began looking up what was available from walther... and from first glance at the P99... i loved it... i have yet to fire a 1911 and look forward to the day but... until then i'm just going to enjoy my P99...

And... will do about the pics... i wanted a Titanium slide but from what i understand those were discontinued for wear reasons??? o-well black on black is cool...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

LegionnaireZ said:


> And... will do about the pics... i wanted a Titanium slide but from what i understand those were discontinued for wear reasons??? o-well black on black is cool...


Yes, they quit making the Titanium finish - they apparently had some issues with its durability. But, tobe honest, the big "Titanium Finish" written across the slide never appealed to me.

I spent about $100 getting the slide hard chromed.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I know one thing . If I had the bucks I would get one just to make Old Ship happy. I really would like to get one.


I _might_ consider one if I can find the "AS" model for a sane price when I'm ready to hunt for the 92FS. They are sharp looking pistols. Certainly the _only_ attractive plastic fantastic and the probably the only plastic pistol I'd consider if Smith & Wesson won't release their .45ACP M&P anytime soon..


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

I was just thinking of my first time messing with the P99... i had read no Literature, or observed no one with it... i just asked for it at the counter and the dude gave it to me with a box of WWB... and off i went... i took a minute to familiarize myself it the controls, mag release, decocker, i was dumbfounded looking for a safety... lol (don't laugh)

yeah... i soon thought huh!? there's no safety... neat-o...
loaded up and began firing... I DIDN'T know about the DA/SA trigger and remember thinking "man this thing is wierd" i pulled the trigger about half the pull and was a little upset... but persistent enough... i continued squeezing... and about as sure as death and taxes... BANG... HA! it works... 

then come to find out... the next shot is SA and trigger pull is much more enjoyable... so i blazzed through the rest of the mag and proceeded to load back up... those 30 minutes was the most fun i've had in a LONG time...

i'm just glad... Nothing stupid happend and now I've found and read all the literature i could find... No lie... i was sitting at my desk... reading the manual... thinking to myself... "Oh, That's why that happened" "Maybe I should have read this first"

yeah i haven't felt stupid in a little while and was quite over due... but i think i'm good now... HAHAHA :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

KingAirDriver said:


> Shipwreck, I had to mention this for you; thought you'd get all excited over it! :mrgreen:
> 
> So I'm sitting at the computer last night looking around for potential guns. The P99 has been on my mind lately, but I've been keeping it lower on the list because there are a couple others that I want to buy first.
> 
> ...


If they came in pink or purple I bet they'd sell a lot more to many females.:mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> If they came in pink or purple I bet they'd sell a lot more to many females.:mrgreen:


+1:mrgreen: 
All this shows is the old saying is true....There's a sucker born every minute:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Just razzin ship


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Went shooting again this evening - Shot my P99c quite a bit. Shoots very well. Met up w/ that guy I got hooked on the 1911. He likes it so much that he's trying to sell his Kimber, and he traded away his Glock 19. U 1911 guys just can't bear to admit that its the eqiivalent of a polymer, striker fired 1911 :smt082 :smt082 - The SA pull on the A/S version is so crisp and sweet


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

If it makes ya feel better I have been seriously looking at both the p3at and the pf9, Impact Guns here in town didnt have the pf9 to rent yet so Im holding off til they get one I can try.......
And after shooting 45acp and 44mag for years I have become semi-immune to recoil so If the pf9 isnt some horrible surprise it will probably be the one I get.I just dont like the DA triggers,they bring back horrible memories of those damn .38's the USAF issued back in the 70's:smt022


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, just buy a P99c then


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, just buy a P99c then


Well the Idea here was a smaller,lighter BUG than my PPH. I have specifically clung to the PP design because it CAN be cocked and fired S/A unlike most of the new "wonder guns" that usually make me ill just to look at them,I cant understand people that diss "old" model firearms for the new shake n bake crap just because its old when MOST of the older models did/do things the new stuff just cant or wont?? Ya always get the snot noses saying "there's no place for that in the modern world anymore" when they know not of what they speak.:mrgreen: Especially those who seem to find operating an external safety so difficult they wont buy a gun unless it has none.


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

scooter said:


> Well the Idea here was a smaller,lighter BUG than my PPH. I have specifically clung to the PP design because it CAN be cocked and fired S/A unlike most of the new "wonder guns"


While i was at the range that i tried out a P99, i also tried a friend's Cobra .380. i wasn't too impressed. first thing was considering it's size (smaller), it was significantly heavier than the P99. must have been the chrome.

then instead of the slide release, you have to manually cock it, UGH!
if you don't hold it JUST right... the slide will hit you when it recoils... especially if you have larger hands.

the mag release was difficult, there is a small clip that slides over the end of the mag, and it has a VERY strong spring in there (why i don't know)
so on top of holding this very tough spring back you have to use your fingernails to literally pick the mag out of the well... (really tight fit i guess...)

so if shooting older weapons leaves a memory like this i simply will not be doing it too often...

BTW the mag capacity was 5+1... so what ever you aim at ya better make sure you hit it, because by the time you reload (assuming you have more than 1 mag) you might not be alive anymore... lol


----------

